# Louis Williams Wants Allen Iverson's Spot



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

http://www.ajc.com/news/content/shared-gen/ap/General_Basketball_News/BKN_76ers_Williams.html

*Louis Williams wears a headband like Allen Iverson. He's starting to tattoo his arms like Iverson. And Williams seems to care little about the opinions other have of him, just like — sound familiar? — Iverson. So it's really no surprise that Williams has his goals set pretty high, especially for an 18-year-old second-round draft pick: He wants Iverson's job.

OK, so winning a starting guard spot is a long shot. But the boldness of Williams' words off the court is representative of the way he plays on it, and that's made an early favorable impression with the Philadelphia 76ers.

"I'm even going after Allen's spot," Williams said Wednesday. "Really, it is impossible, but that's just the confidence you've got to have."

Williams, a 6-foot-1, 175-pound guard from South Gwinnett High School in Snellville, Ga., surely doesn't lack confidence.

The Naismith Award winner as the nation's top high school player, Williams spurned the advice of those close to him and the hangers-on who said he needed to play a year or two for the University of Georgia before going pro.

Even as he was being projected as a mid- to late-second-round pick, Williams boasted his chances of going in the first round were 85 to 90 percent and that was "just being modest, really."

Then, his ego ran into a pick.

Watching the NBA draft at a local Atlanta sports restaurant, a surprised and teary Williams waited and waited for more than 40 picks, wondering when or if his name was going to be called. After C.J. Miles, another high school standout guard, was picked 34th by Utah, Williams thought his chance was gone.

"I lost all hope because no teams that I worked out for had picks after that," Williams said.

The Sixers gambled, rolling the dice that at only 18 there was plenty of time to let Williams develop and made him their first high school draft pick since taking Darryl Dawkins with the fifth overall pick in 1975.

"I think he belongs," said Sixers coach Maurice Cheeks, a former All-Star point guard.

Williams is trying to show he belongs, and as a viable contributor, not just someone to watch from the end of the bench or as an NBDL candidate. He was aggressive in Wednesday's scrimmage, taking shots without hesitation from the top of the key and added a nice dish under the basket to Steve Castleberry.

Williams said playing only a few minutes in an NBA game is "way greater" than playing 30 minutes in a college game. He has no regrets about skipping college, though ironically his first NBA practices are on a college court, and insisted he's not in awe of players he grew up idolizing like Iverson.

"How many 18-year-old guys can even have this opportunity?" Williams said. "There's millions and millions of high school basketball players out there in the world and I get to practice every day with Allen Iverson."

One thing the two guards don't have in common? A daily reminder that Williams is still a kid — he wears braces on his bottom teeth.

Williams' arrival was a reality check for Iverson that he was now an elder statesman on the Sixers at 30.

"We've got a guy on the team who was 8 years old when I first got into the league," Iverson said.

The guards met when they coincidentally dined at the same restaurant over the summer. Williams went over and introduced himself and Iverson immediately made him feel comfortable.

"The awe factor ended this summer, three months ago once I first got into Philly," Williams said.

Cheeks gave Williams an early pep talk, telling the guard who wears No. 23 in honor of Michael Jordan that he should never be satisfied with the position he's in and not assume he can't move up the depth chart.

"Why should he be a guy that just comes out there and says, `I'm not going to be one of the guys and I won't be able to play,'" Cheeks said. "To tell him he's not going to play and put him on the side would be a disservice."

With Willie Green likely out for the year with a knee injury, it's one less guard competing for playing time. While Williams hated to hear about the injury, he knew it opened up a better shot for him — one he plans to make the most of.

"Certainly, he's not as good as A.I. now, but as time moves on, maybe he will," Cheeks said. "Who knows that?"

*:laugh:


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Shut it Marvin Williams (Atl) And Josh Smith (Atl) Are starting when they should be role players. Clearly your mad that it's Louis not Marvin getting the glory.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

I like his confidence its cute


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Shut it Marvin Williams (Atl) And Josh Smith (Atl) Are starting when they should be role players. Clearly your mad that it's Louis not Marvin getting the glory.


I've only read two of your posts. I dont like you, you are a *******.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

I don't know where you came from, I didn't talk to you nor address you, and I will not do so at this time, I will kindly ask you to be quiet.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Shut it Marvin Williams (Atl) And Josh Smith (Atl) Are starting when they should be role players. Clearly your mad that it's Louis not Marvin getting the glory.


You dont learn you got a real problem kid all ATL did was post an article you know your really making yourself look like an idiot those comments are not only immature but have no relavance what so ever Maybe you shouldnt even post as a fan maybe you should just read bc your really pissin ppl off


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

No one noticed that laughing face? That just disgraced Louis Williams? Do you not feel the right to defend him? I don't mean to offend anybody, and yes most of my posts are useless, but are you going to yell at me because you don't like them? That's worse then Age discrimination. I love what Louis Williams has brought to the table so far: A young energentic kid whom will never give up. And I don't care if it's a smiley race or a rude comment, but this is the 2nd best pick we've made since the Iverson Pick!


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> No one noticed that laughing face? That just disgraced Louis Williams? Do you not feel the right to defend him? I don't mean to offend anybody, and yes most of my posts are useless, but are you going to yell at me because you don't like them? That's worse then Age discrimination. I love what Louis Williams has brought to the table so far: A young energentic kid whom will never give up. And I don't care if it's a smiley race or a rude comment, but this is the 2nd best pick we've made since the Iverson Pick!


The laughing face prolly is because the title of the Article it is pretty funny that Williams would say hes aiming for Allens spot who wouldnt laugh at that


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> And I don't care if it's a smiley race or a rude comment, but this is the 2nd best pick we've made since the Iverson Pick!


OMG i just read that you are out of your damn mind your a waste


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

I wouldn't. How would you like it if you were in Louis Williams shoe's right now, reading that laughinf face, knowing that not a single fan trusts him. Regardless if he reads this or not I am sticking up for him and I am sticking up for the team. When it's all said and done, I will post what I like to post and you will probably not like it. But I do not care period!


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Probably better to make use of your ignore list than to drag the thread down further.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

That list will probably be long then tell me how do I use this list?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> I don't know where you came from, I didn't talk to you nor address you, and I will not do so at this time, I will kindly ask you to be quiet.


R-Star keeps quiet for no one.

If you actualy think this kid has a shot at being a better player than Williams or Smith, then your crazier than I first thought. And dont act like your trying to come along polite, the first thing out of your mouth was to tell ATL to shut it.

Beat it kid.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

My first plan was to beat it in terms of not taking this to an argument, R-Star is your Mo To create an argument? If so I will kindly decline as I am not going to do such a foolish act with a moderator.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> My first plan was to beat it in terms of not taking this to an argument, R-Star is your Mo To create an argument? If so I will kindly decline as I am not going to do such a foolish act with a moderator.


Im no moderator, so dont worry your pretty little head off. I think it is foolish of you to come at people like I've seen from you twice today (your first post in this thread, and your post in the J-Wil is not a top 37 pg thread on the heat board), and then try to come back with a vail of you being calm and collected, and not understanding why people are pissed off. If your idea is to attack and then hide behind "kindly declining", then you had better rethink your approach.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

My approach was to collect my head and a couple of posts were wrong. I had crossed the line as a fan. And so I am trying to apologize but alas most of you shall not let me which speaks the truth about your profile. I may be a teenager but I thought a sorry goes a long way with adults, even if they are beginners.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I've read some more of your posts, dont expect to be getting along with me anytime soon. This is only a message board, so I dont know why you care what my opinion of you is. As soon as you learn to throw away what people say about you on here, the better time you will have.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

That's really all you had to say, all you had to do:State your opinion and let us go about our lives. That's simple easy, and because you did it at this very crritical point we are no longer furious or confused with one another as we had been merely minutes ago.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

Second best pick since Iverson ???

Hello ANDRE IGOUDALA


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

musiclexer said:


> Second best pick since Iverson ???
> 
> Hello ANDRE IGOUDALA


As it stands right now thats a VERY STRONG possibility not quite yet but could very well turn out that way


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

R-Star said:


> I've read some more of your posts, dont expect to be getting along with me anytime soon. This is only a message board, so I dont know why you care what my opinion of you is. As soon as you learn to throw away what people say about you on here, the better time you will have.


The only kid R-Star finds cool is Theo! Right, *****.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I like that Louis Williams wants to take Allen Iverson's place, but I doubt he will ever be that great. Maybe if he tries hard enough he will turn out to be a decent player.


----------



## Harry_Minge (Oct 4, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> As it stands right now thats a VERY STRONG possibility not quite yet but could very well turn out that way



agreed


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> No one noticed that laughing face? That just disgraced Louis Williams? Do you not feel the right to defend him? I don't mean to offend anybody, and yes most of my posts are useless, but are you going to yell at me because you don't like them? That's worse then Age discrimination. I love what Louis Williams has brought to the table so far: A young energentic kid whom will never give up. And I don't care if it's a smiley race or a rude comment, but this is the 2nd best pick we've made since the Iverson Pick!


My fault.

I didn't think I would be stepping on anyone's tows with the laughing smiley. After the draft, all the 76r fans were dogging Allen so I thought you would be in agreement.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Andre Igoudala, Korver, Dalembert, Larry hughes. All these guys are better and will have better careers than Useless Williams.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

BEEZ said:


> Andre Igoudala, Korver, Dalembert, Larry hughes. All these guys are better and will have better careers than Useless Williams.


They were also picked considerably higher than Louis Williams. Well all of them except for Korver and Williams can definately improve to be better than him.


----------

